# goose hunting with a bow?



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

has anyone ever tried decoying in geese and taking a crack at em with there bow???


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would bet that is illegal. You might want to check the regs.


----------



## KSUWaterfowler (Aug 13, 2006)

Saw Tred Barta give it a shot on OLN


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i have a double bull DVD and they shoot like 6 or 7 of them on there. looks like a lot of fun. they have two blinds set up in the spread and the geese land in the decoys and they rip em. that's the only way i'd ever want to hunt them.

kase


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

Legal Weapons and Ammunition. Game Birds and Waterfowl - Only firearms no smaller than .410 caliber nor larger than 10 gauge loaded with shot and capable of holding no more than three shells, *legal archery equipment*, and raptors may be used.

thats straight from the game and fish website (ND)

mark


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

From the G/F web site. A bow must be pulled, held, and released by hand. Any release aid may be used providing it is hand operated, the shooter supports the draw weight of the bow, and the release is not attached to any part of the bow other than at the bowstring. Telescopic sights, range finding devices, battery-powered or electronically lighted sights or other electronic devices attached to the bow, or the arrow, are not permitted. Handheld range finding devices are legal. Arrows capable of causing damage or injury in excess of that inflicted by the cutting edges of the broadhead, are prohibited while hunting small game with a bow (e.g., explosive arrow points, arrows tipped with drugs or chemicals, and pneumatic or hydraulic shafts are illegal). Arrows must be at least 24 inches long and have at least 2 untrimmed feathers or not less than 5 trimmed feathers when shooting at birds in flight.


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

i have tried it a couple of times and it is probally one the funnest things i have ever done. you need a special arrow called a flu flu arrow its got 6 feathers and they are way bigger then normal to slow ur arrow down so can find it but like i said its a blast.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well I'll be damned. I wasn't aware you could shoot geese with a bow. That sounds like it would be quite a challege!


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

OPENING DAY I HAD A FRIEND WHO WAS GONNA TRY TO SHOOT A GOOSE WITH HIS BOW WE HAD 3 LAND 20 YARDS AWAY AND HE MISSED WITH HIS "MATHEWS" BOW TOLD HIM HE SHOULD HAVE GOT A HOYT


----------



## alwayshuntin (Sep 16, 2006)

we tired this year and was hard but fun. i would try it again


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Parker my dad is guna shoot pheasants with his recurve this weekend on Sunday.. Hes got a few Grouse with it. I believe he is guna also try on geese next year at Early Season.. He should have brought his bow that day we went out he could have shot that duck that landed right in front of him.


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

Well I tried hunting geese with a bow, and It's a blast, infact, I've done it more often with ducks, not that that makes sense, but I have and have been successful. Its a blast I suggest trying that!
Also, hoyt Is definately the way to go!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have not tried it yet but I have managed to nip a few clay pigeons in flight.

I personally like a 6 flecthed arrow over the Flu flu. They fly just a bit straighter and just a bit further.

And while it can be done with a compound bow a recurve or longbow works better. This usually involves snapshooting which is hard to do with a compound.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

ive seen some ducks bein shot bow hunting. takes talent. they call em in and shoot em while they fly by. its a pre cool site


----------



## eyes to the skies (Mar 8, 2006)

me and two friends tried it for first time tonight had an ideal situation only open water around and got permission for the mile by mile section they were going into. the wind was out of the south so they wouldnt even have to circle to land. we figured theyd be just clearing the trees with their tongues hangin out the side of their beak ready to land cause they've been using it for a week. NEVER underestimate a honker. theyd clear the trees b line to our spread then skirt it we tried not calling at all and they'd get within 20 yrds then skirt it we tried making all kinds of noise and theyd fly left of our spread 100 yrds then turn hard and fly right into the end of our spread only to stop short and fly behind us we passed up 20 and 30 yard shots all night hoping some would land. couldve easily had our 2 birds apiece with shotguns (we had those along too but never fired) the field was covered with snow and we used the spray snow from wal mart 97 cents a can the stuff that goes on real thick and its worked great for us before, problem is laying in your blind with a bow doesnt work so hott so we layed on the ground behind them i think thats what was hurting us. early season next to standing corn next year would be ideal. ive had plenty a share of field hunting honkers and decoying them to land but sittin there waiting to draw your bow back is a new rush!!!!!! oh yeah got checked by the warden as we left the field and it is certainly legal (minnesota) to do, for anyone who still may be skeptical. question for someone whose done it, ive seen tape of people shooting pheasants on the fly with recurve do you guys do the same with honkers? also what if you miss, those arrows go a long ways. we actually drew on one flock but no one felt comfortable letting an arrow fly into the great blue yonder! last but not least, one bigfoot did not make it outta there in the same shape he showed up in HAHA! warden just kinda shook his head at that :lol:


----------

